# Baby Questions



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Guys 

I had a question regarding baby food over there. What brand baby foods do they have in the supermarkets? Any thing to stay clear of? What foods do you recommend?

Another question, I have read about Health Call in the Dubai Residents Guide (where I assume a doctor comes to your home 24/7) and was wandering if this is a good service? Because I won't have a car I'm hoping this is my answer if my baby or I am sick. I assume there is a charge for this service, does anyone know what it is? And has anyone used this service and has a comment about it?

I visit my local clininc nurse for any questions I may have about my baby, who is 14 months, is there a similar service at any local pharmacies or any where else I can see someone if I have some baby questions in Dubai?

Is there a doctor you can recommend in Dubai that is great with kids?

I think I will stop there with the questions, for now anyway.

Thanks for all your help and have a great day.
Kelly


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
There isnt much in the way of baby food that you cant get here (same as wipes, nappies etc)
All of the major stores such as Carefour, Geant, Lulu, Hyperpanda, Spinneys, Choithrams etc...all sell a good range of baby products.
I cant recommend any particular brand of food, as I made mine.(but if I needed a jar or rusks etc...there was plenty to choose from)

I havent used the DR on call yet, but I have heard good things about them.

Where will you be living, as then I can give you suggestions as to which DRs are the most popular.

I dont think there is the health clinic visits like we had in Oz (to see health nurse), but instead here, kids see a paediatrician.
Again, it will depend on where you live.
While living in Dubai, we used the Jebel Ali Hospital (near Ibn Battuta), for paediatric checkups, and also for my ob/gyn.
We used a local clinic a few times (kids injuries etc)


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

*Baby Milk SMA Staydown*

We found SMA Gold in most supermarkets but has anyone come across SMA Staydown. My little one throws normal milk up. Cant find it anywhere. Can you help ?


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

nadirahmad said:


> We found SMA Gold in most supermarkets but has anyone come across SMA Staydown. My little one throws normal milk up. Cant find it anywhere. Can you help ?


I dont think you will have much luck finding that here. How old is your baby? When my son had problems with milk, I gave him Bebelac EC (Extra Care). The powder itself if much finer and lighter than most other milks. Worth a try, hope it helps.


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

*Baby Milk Search*

Thnaks. My baby is 11 weeks old and recovering from open heart surgery so trying desperately to put weight on him. Therefore feed is so important. Any milk with thickener would be ok. Have been using Gaviscon as a thickener but he has been rejecting it lately and prefers the staydown instead. Also less constipating. Will try your suggestion.


----------

